# idle drop to 500 with ac or heater.



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

So my car idles normal around 750-800. But when i turn ac on the idle drops to about 500-550 along with shaking. The idle does not adjust itself, it stays down until i turn the ac off. Also the heater does this but only if i put the heater on defrost, if i put it on the front vents or the lower vents it does not do this. There is no voltage drop just the idle. I know that is it normal for a little idle drop but up to 200 with shaking and the idle doesn't compensate i think is not normal. I have changed the iacv with one i got at the junkyard. Im sure there is a small chance that that one may be bad but i don't think the odds are that great are they?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the IACV-FICD solenoid valve which increases the idle speed when the A/C is on.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Even junkyard parts for a J30 Maxima would likley be 20 years old. I think the chances would be pretty good that a used, 20 year old IACV that hasn't been used in who knows how long might be faulty. Was the base idle checked per the FSM procedure? If it was, then circuit checks should be made on the IACV-FICD.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok, where is this ficd solenoid located on the gxe sohc and how do i test it? i tried to google the location but didn't really have any luck.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The solenoid screws into the IACV-FICD unit. Remove the solenoid and check the plunger for sticking or seizing and check for a broken spring. Also check for clicking sound when applying 12v to terminals.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

So the solenoid is the part that has the electrical connection on it?


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Is this the part? The one of the right is the one that came in my car, the left is the one i got off a wrecked car, its a little different since it was off a 94 and mines a 91. Would that make a difference? I connected a 12v to both these parts and hear a click on both of them.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Well ill be damned. I have cleaned this part more than once in the past but after cleaning it again my idle drop problem is gone. It did have some black carbon build up on it but the last time i cleaned it was maybe a month ago so it got dirty again pretty fast. Hopefully it dont happen again.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad you fixed the problem. By looking at your picture, the one on the left appears to have a wider flange at the base of the plunger then your original; so it may not fit into the IACV-FICD unit. Make sure the hole where the plunger fits into is clean of any carbon deposits.


----------

